# Do I have to use liquid ferts if Im using root tabs?



## hardyfish (May 16, 2014)

Hey guys.
Jist wondering, I have DIY OsmocotePlus root tabs in my 20 gallonplanted tank I still have my liquid ferts, but I hear plants absorb nutrients much bet tr r at the roots. So if I am feeding the roots do I HAVE to use liquid ferts? THANKS!

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I have heard that those are short on iron but not at all sure of that.
But other than that those are complete ferts.
The only thing you need to consider is that plants like Java Fern, Anubias, mosses
do not get ferts from the sub. so they would need the water type ferts, but actually
don't need much of them so as long as they are growing for you it may not be necessary at all.


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

You haven't provided much detail so I'm guessing that your light is not high and you are not adding CO2. As far as I know most plants absorb through both their leaves and through their roots, but as Raymond points out there are exceptions. I'd do both root tabs and water ferts if I were you but again as Raymond points out monitoring your plants closely will tell if that's needed or not.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

If the anubias did need ferts, is there anyway to administer those ferts in a localized manner. Perhaps a slow release just under or in the capping substrate at the base of the plants

Because if someone had a large tank and only a couple of anubias, wouldn't the amount of water almost nullify adding fertilizers in the water without massive doses?


----------



## hardyfish (May 16, 2014)

I have a 100 watt 5000ish K and I have DIY co2

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Feb 2, 2014)

100 watt?? Or 100 watt equivalent? Make sure you tuck those osmocote tabs deep into the substrate. It's real annoying when the little granules pop out and sit on top of the substrate doing nothing but leaking into the water column.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Cap10Squirty said:


> 100 watt?? Or 100 watt equivalent? Make sure you tuck those osmocote tabs deep into the substrate. It's real annoying when the little granules pop out and sit on top of the substrate doing nothing but leaking into the water column.


fertilizer baskets


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome. Purchasing some of these soon. I'm hoping I can get away with a solid neutral earthy colored one...vs clown puke.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

If this helps, "Seachem Flourish Root Tabs" have the same components as "Seachem Flourish Comprehensive" liquid micronutrient fertilizer.

Root tabs are required for big root feeders with big root systems, like Sword plants. Plants that do not fit into this category need micros in the water. Swords probably also feed from the leaves, although I'm not sure. But stem plants that have very few roots definitely get their nutrition through the leaves, requiring a level of dissolved micros.

NPK macronutrients? Sorry, I'm not knowledgeable enough about that to say anything.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are several formulas of Osmocote. Which are you using? What are the ingredients? 

It is not true that plants prefer root uptake of nutrients. 

Land plants and aquatic plants can take in fertilizers through the leaves and the roots. 
Some plants prefer leaf uptake of some nutrients. 
Diana Walstad, Ecology of the Planted Aquarium, p 104-118,
Western Fertilizer Handbook (Sixth Edition) p 166-167

Plants like Java Fern, Anubias, Bolbitis and mosses have roots that anchor them to rocks or driftwood, but do not take in nutrients.


----------

